# Tassle File compatability



## pbun1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone ever keep one? I have an aggressive tank but the only truly aggressive fish is a clown trigger. He doesn't bother other fish the same size (and the Tassle would be about the same size - 5")and I'm not terribly worried about that as much a I am about feeding. How aggressive are tassle files food wise (I know they are not as timid as other file species but I'm guessing they couldn't hold their own with a clown, niger and 7" puffer.

120 gal. Fish only (only a small amount of live rock but 60lbs live sand/crushed coral, wet dry and large ETSS skimmer)


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

perfect article http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=146&N=0


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Though i have seen it done before in a 265 gallon aquarium, I would not recommend mixing the file with a clown trigger as files are very prone to getting their "tassles" picked off by such a beligerant species. Even if the tassle survived the trigger would probably intimidate it causing it to spend most of it's time hiding, also, be very cautious when mixing species of triggers, especially with a bullies like clown triggers, it rarely works in the long run.


----------

